# older Bear Super Strike arrow rest help!!!



## sv3nster (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to find information on a proper arrow rest (looking at a NAP QuickTune) setup for my old Bear Super Strike bow. It's an older bow (bought in 1999, but copyright mark shows 1990) and has never been completely set up. I'm new to the field of compound bows, and from what I've seen, most mounting systems and riser holes are generally standardized on newer bows. However, I cannot find any information on how I would go about getting an arrow rest setup on mine due to its unique design. Currently, there is a small black plate and tube that is threaded halfway through. Also, there is a small set screw hole that holds it in place. The grooves on the riser would possibly indicate this being some proprietary piece that I am missing. A picture tells a thousand words, so let me add a few for clarity.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm bumping this back up because I just traded for this same model of bow and am interested in this as well.


----------



## sv3nster (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks. I still don't know what to do, other than take it to a shop to have it drilled and tapped. Even then, I wouldn't know the exact placement of the holes. It sucks too, because I just had this thing restrung...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That plate was provided to allow you to make the bow conform to the standard 5/16-24 threaded insert. I would have bet it was threaded all the way through but if it isn't I would cut the part that isn't threaded off, assuming that the set screw would still hold it in place. The flat part goes against the bow on the sight window.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 25, 2014)

b0w_bender said:


> That plate was provided to allow you to make the bow conform to the standard 5/16-24 threaded insert. I would have bet it was threaded all the way through but if it isn't I would cut the part that isn't threaded off, assuming that the set screw would still hold it in place. The flat part goes against the bow on the sight window.


Thanks Bender, (and now I'm about to show my complete lack of any type of bow knowledge), what does all this mean? My bow still has that piece attached. There was some cheap plastic piece that was screwed into this tube but it was brittle and just popped right out. Whatever was screwed in there broke off long ago.
Is this where a rest would attach? That tube is threaded all the way through I believe, just FYI. I will double check tonight but I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 25, 2014)

I checked that tube that was mentioned in the OP and it is NOT threaded all the way through. In the pic above you can see the end that is threaded and it goes maybe 1/4 - 1/2 inch into the tube then it's smooth all the way to the other side of the tube.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

The rest is supposed to be attached to that piece.
It looks something like this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stick-On-Ad...urve-Compound-Youth-Bow-Archery-/300685015960


----------

